# My Pick-ups from the BOS show last week.



## jblanford (Feb 23, 2013)

I picked up some nice things at our show last weekend. ENJOY.... Jim.

Paph fairrianum album X P. Pacific Shamrock.






Paph. Shapely Carlene.





Paph. Berenice. 4 buds.





Paph. Black Cherry X wordii. I like the dark foliage, not sure what it looks like.





Paph. delenatii. It got banged up in transport so I got it for like $10.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2013)

That's some nice stuff JB!


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

sweet plants.


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2013)

nice ones


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice purchases!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2013)

I like the Berenice ansd a $10 delenatii is always good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good for you!


----------

